# Last swap meet for Memory Lane spring 2018



## sm2501 (Jan 10, 2018)

I spoke with Lisa today and Memory Lane has sold the building and needs to be out by sometime in March. They are hoping to find somebody to buy everything in the building, so we'll see where that goes. 

With that said, Lisa said the meet will still go on at the current location. She is unsure what else will happen after the fact, but said her and Harv were committed to make the meet happen.

I wish them well and want to thank them (and Larry posthumously) for all the years of friendship and community services that they have provided to our hobby for many many years. 

Feel free to call the store and get your orders in....or what the heck, buy everything!

Scott


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sad news... Sounds like Paul needs to look at adding Saturday to AA? V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2018)

Tell u one thing Scott; a funny story about your buddy Larry; I was there looking at the hubs and I said Where are all the caps for the ND hubs.? And he hurry up and said. They steal em all!. Well that's the way it goes.Good old Larry.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 10, 2018)

Not a rumor what a shame


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

Time marches and won't carry you, it is a very sad day.


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2018)

Bummer Big Time!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 10, 2018)

Sad news indeed. The end of an era, but loads of good memories! I can remember when they were at the old location...All the best and many thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 10, 2018)

The old place was great! 
Staying at the Hindu Hilton, walking over to the meet!
The new place and the monsoon rain storms and vehicles sinking into the field!
The only thing permanent in life is change and ML going away will change this hobby.
Saddle up your ponies, boys, if you have never come to spring ML, you need to do this year!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 10, 2018)

I always enjoyed my visits there being only a little over an hour away. The swap meets were always the best.


----------



## ranman (Jan 10, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Tell u one thing Scott; a funny story about your buddy Larry; I was there looking at the hubs and I said Where are all the caps for the ND hubs.? And he hurry up and said. They steal em all!. Well that's the way it goes.Good old Larry.





sm2501 said:


> I spoke with Lisa today and Memory Lane has sold the building and needs to be out by sometime in March. They are hoping to find somebody to buy everything in the building, so we'll see where that goes.
> 
> With that said, Lisa said the meet will still go on at the current location. She is unsure what else will happen after the fact, but said her and Harv were committed to make the meet happen.
> 
> ...



Bummer.


----------



## vincev (Jan 10, 2018)

A big loss to our hobby.


----------



## Barto (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow, that was the very first place I bought any parts of any kind! I didn't even know there was a bike hobby or that I had any interest in bikes at all!   I was simply happy that I found a one stop shop so I could finish restoring an old bike for my kid!  I knew nothing...found them on the net, called them and asked a ton of questions.  Got my order in about a week and the rest is history!  Sad indeed......

Bart


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 10, 2018)

T'IS A SAD DAY COMING FOR MLC. 
WE WILL MISS YOU HARV, LISA, JERRY AND SCOTT.
WES


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 10, 2018)

its a sad day for sure !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2018)

This is my fault for sure! When I saw RUDY CONTRATTI's post on the attached thread, figuring that I may never get the chance again if they ever closed their doors for some reason, I immediately ordered some Colson decals a couple of days ago, not even realizing that they actually would be going out of business. My girlfriend often accuses me of jinxing things by merely thinking a thought, now I suppose this confirms it. My apologies to everyone, but especially to Memory Lane Classics.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-decal-gold-red-outline.123721/


----------



## pkleppert (Jan 10, 2018)

I also have talked to Lisa today. Only the building was sold. Not the business! Memory Lane Classic must move out of the building only. One door closes and hopefully another door will open shortly.

Their Spring swap meet will be at the Grand Rapids location as usual.  Ann Arbor is Sunday April 29, 2018

Paul Kleppert


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 10, 2018)

I'd like to see a group picture taken each day of the meet at a set time (noon?)  identifying the participants and their aka's
so I'd know who's who on the CABE


----------



## partsguy (Jan 11, 2018)

VERY big loss to this hobby!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2018)

partsguy said:


> VERY big loss to this hobby!!!



See post #17


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been collecting bicycles for 38 year's and every since I heard of the Swap meet and started buying parts from them and Chesnut Hollow I've dreamed of going. Everything was finally going to line up financially, health wise and the free time next year!  _I can't believe I'm going to miss it by one year! I almost feel like crying!_


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 11, 2018)

Do you think the Ann Arbor swap meet will increase in size to make up for the loss of Memory Lane?


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2018)

This is very sad news. Everyone should make an effort to go to this show.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 11, 2018)

HARV, LISA,
SORRY TO HEAR, BUT LIKE PAUL SAYS ONE DOOR CLOSES AND ANOTHER OPENS!
LOTS OF GOOD MEMORIES!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 11, 2018)

Ann Arbor might eventually take a hit too.
For those that live far away, going for a Sunday morning meet doesn't seem as good as a 4-5 day relaxed meet.
ML is a social event with other collectors, AA is the Oklahoma land rush for activity.
Together they make for a great time, seperate, not so sure.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasn't their talk of AA going to 2 days if ML closed? Or was this just idle chit chat?


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, this spring meet doesn't have to end. Bill Feasel use to put on a meet at Findlay, Ohio, at a fairground. ( With buildings/barns you set up in. Rain was no problem because you were inside.)
This meet would start on Wednesday and basically end Saturday, early, and then everybody would drive to Perrysburg where the old Memory Lane was.
Everybody would hang around there and then head north to Ann Arbor for the Sunday meet.
This was back in the 1980's.
The hobby was actually smaller then it is now and I don't see why this couldn't start up again somewhere else in Ohio.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 12, 2018)

Do they plan on going to a bigger building or just getting out of the bike business?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 12, 2018)

We went to Memory Lane and the swap meet a few years ago in October. It was a neat place and left quite a bit of money with the lady there. I’ve also ordered many items over the years. I’m sad to hear of the closing. Living in KS makes for a long road trip but really enjoyed our time there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2018)

For me a 12 hour one way ride is out of the question for a six hour show. I really hope another show takes its place. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> For me a 12 hour one way ride is out of the question for a six hour show. I really hope another show takes its place. V/r Shawn




Same here.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Everyone who has ever wanted to attend the Memory Lane Spring meet, but hasn't - should make an effort to go this year. This has always been one of the best meets every year. And we should show are support and gratitude to the good people at Memory Lane by making this the biggest show ever.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jan 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> Everyone who has ever wanted to attend the Memory Lane Spring meet, but hasn't - should make an effort to go this year. This has always been one of the best meets every year. And we should show are support and gratitude to the good people at Memory Lane by making this the biggest show ever.



Catfish, you are absolutely right.  It will be heartbreaking but we have a chance to turn it into a huge celebration of everything good about the hobby.   And also, for some of us more local guys, I was really impressed with Paul Kleppert and the AA gang's new swap meet in Royal Oak, Mi.  Maybe that will turn into a really big deal.  Hope so...


catfish said:


> Everyone who has ever wanted to attend the Memory Lane Spring meet, but hasn't - should make an effort to go this year. This has always been one of the best meets every year. And we should show are support and gratitude to the good people at Memory Lane by making this the biggest show ever.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

crazyhawk said:


> Catfish, you are absolutely right.  It will be heartbreaking but we have a chance to turn it into a huge celebration of everything good about the hobby.   And also, for some of us more local guys, I was really impressed with Paul Kleppert and the AA gang's new swap meet in Royal Oak, Mi.  Maybe that will turn into a really big deal.  Hope so...


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 13, 2018)

It would be cool to do a ride Saturday afternoon before everyone leaves for Ann Arbor


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Good idea!


Maskadeo said:


> It would be cool to do a ride Saturday afternoon before everyone leaves for Ann Arbor


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> It would be cool to do a ride Saturday afternoon before everyone leaves for Ann Arbor



My Dad and I might be down--depending on the weather! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm going to do my best to make it! I've never been but wanted to go last spring. Everyone I talk to say if your into the bike hobby this is a must. Sounds like the spring show needs to be on my bicycle bucket list. I hope I can make it this year and hope to meet all the guys I chat with on here!


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

I haven't missed a Memory Lane show for going on 5 years. This is devastating news. I'll be there for this spring show and would definitely be down for a Saturday ride. Grand Rapids is such a gorgeous area.


----------



## catfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Be there!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 14, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> I spoke with Lisa today and Memory Lane has sold the building and needs to be out by sometime in March. They are hoping to find somebody to buy everything in the building, so we'll see where that goes.
> 
> With that said, Lisa said the meet will still go on at the current location. She is unsure what else will happen after the fact, but said her and Harv were committed to make the meet happen.
> 
> ...




\

A lot of doom and gloom fare well stuff posted here....  Look at the bright side folks... May continue under new
ownership...who knows right?

Tell all your rich investor friends about the 'chance of a life time'!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 14, 2018)

It may continue with the current owners at a new location. That’s a definite possibility.

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Jan 14, 2018)

For anyone who hasn't been there before :  If this swap is as big as I expect it to be, and you intend to be there for more than one day [ which you must....] unless you plan on sleeping in your vehicle, book your hotel room NOW. Don't wait until a month before.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 14, 2018)

HEY TINKER, WELCOME BACK!
I WAS WONDERING IF YOU MOVED TO WISCONSIN?
THEIR IS A MOTEL IN NEW HOLLAND THAT WE COULD ALWAYS GET
A ROOM.  IT USED TO BE A CROSS COUNTRY INN.  IF ANYONE
WANTS A PHONE NUMBER EMAIL ME DIRECT.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM AND I WILL POST IT.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 14, 2018)

We'll be there as usual, and AA as well. Will miss that spot, but hopeful something else great will take it's place. A 2 day AA would be good too, and like Shawn said, with a 12+ hour trip some of us travel, gotta be more than just a one-day deal- heck we make a week out of it 
Darcie


----------



## removed (Jan 15, 2018)

TIME FOR DES MOINES TO FIRE UP FOR THE 18TH TIME


----------



## morton (Jan 16, 2018)

Is there a website/flyer available on line?  Went to ML event section and didn't see anything.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2018)

morton said:


> Is there a website/flyer available on line?  Went to ML event section and didn't see anything.


----------



## morton (Jan 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 738448




Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2018)

So who is going to be there? I will be!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 19, 2018)

bicycle larry and duke and uncle remas ,will be there


----------



## 38Bike (Jan 19, 2018)

catfish said:


> So who is going to be there? I will be!



I'll be there Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## kreika (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey, only a 35 hour drive....216 by bike. Because of my job being union I can’t choose vacation till the first week of April..... Super seat of the pants if I can pull it off. I have been wanting to go since the mid 90’s!!!!  Now it might be over.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hey, only a 35 hour drive....216 by bike. Because of my job being union I can’t choose vacation till the first week of April..... Super seat of the pants if I can pull it off. I have been wanting to go since the mid 90’s!!!!  Now it might be over.
> 
> View attachment 740100



No guts, no glory! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll be there multiple days as usual. Anyone want to organize a ride for that Saturday afternoon? The area is downright beautiful. My wife and I would be in.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 19, 2018)

I will be there on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Herman (Jan 19, 2018)

if all goes well I should be there Thursday


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 21, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hey, only a 35 hour drive....216 by bike. Because of my job being union I can’t choose vacation till the first week of April..... Super seat of the pants if I can pull it off. I have been wanting to go since the mid 90’s!!!!  Now it might be over.
> 
> View attachment 740100




I'm convinced there is a wormhole near you, you be there in no time flat!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarlH9 (Oct 10, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> I spoke with Lisa today and Memory Lane has sold the building and needs to be out by sometime in March. They are hoping to find somebody to buy everything in the building, so we'll see where that goes.
> 
> With that said, Lisa said the meet will still go on at the current location. She is unsure what else will happen after the fact, but said her and Harv were committed to make the meet happen.
> 
> ...




Hello so is the Swap going to happen OCTOBER 26,27, & 1/2 day the 28th in Grand Rapids, Ohio? 


thanks!


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2018)

KarlH9 said:


> Hello so is the Swap going to happen OCTOBER 26,27, & 1/2 day the 28th in Grand Rapids, Ohio?
> 
> 
> thanks!




Yes.


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2018)




----------

